# Christmas Lights



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 6, 2009)

When the Joneses are too far ahead for you to ever keep up...


----------



## Daniel (Dec 6, 2009)

[SIGN]10/10[/SIGN]


----------



## Adam777 (Dec 6, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> When the Joneses are too far ahead for you to ever keep up...



Good one.  Man, in my neighborhood the lights are already up and some people have taken it way too far.  :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's another approach to Christmas lighting you might want to think about...


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 8, 2009)

"Good news is that I truly out did myself this year with my Christmas decorations. The bad news is that I had to take him down after 2 days. I had more people come screaming up to my house than ever.Great stories. But two things made me take it down. 

First, the cops advised me that it would cause traffic accidents as they almost wrecked when they drove by. 

Second, a 55 year old lady grabbed the 75 pound ladder almost killed herself putting it against my house and didn't realize it was fake until she climbed to the top (she was not happy). By the way, she was one of many people who attempted to do that. My yard couldn't take it either. I have more than a few tire tracks where people literally drove up my yard."


----------

